# Just had HSG



## jen_d (Aug 5, 2006)

HI ya

I've just had an HSG at the Chiltern.

I have to say it wasn't as bad as i was expecting.. although it did hurt - alot!  

i've been given a prescription for antibiotics - i presume i can pick up the private prescription from anywhere?  the pharmacy there was shut.

Anyway, the results were fantastic..shows both tubes open and clear.

jen
xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi jen glad that your HSG wasnt too bad - mine wasnt either when i had it a year ago! Dont want another one though!!

U can get the prescription from anywhere and remember to take them!

Kate xx​


----------



## Kiah (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi

I just had my HSG yesterday and I wasn't given any antibiotics    Is it normal to be given them?

Thanks
Matty


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Matty u should have been prescribed some as a precaution as u have had an invasive procedure.

Kate xx​


----------



## Kiah (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi Kate 

I called my clinic yesterday and they said they only prescribe antibiotics if they have not screened for chlamydia first (which they did) so looks like it is not routine for my clinic    

Matty


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi matty! I sure i had been screened as well but never mind!

Kate xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

When I had my HSG i wasn't percribed anything Matty and I was fine- you can see the result of my HSG cycle!


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi all, when i had my Hsg i wasnt screened for chlamydia or given antibiotics after. I was fine maybe different procedures in different hospitals?


----------



## Kiah (Mar 12, 2006)

I think it must be different for different hospitals - weird huh?  Oh well, I am not worried anymore   especially after seeing Clares result!  Although I have to agree with Jen, my HSG hurt a lot too  

Matty


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi girlies!! 

Ive got my 'lovely' HSG on Wednesday!! Yippee!! Aren't I lucky?!?!?!?

Hopefully it wont hurt too much cos Im off on annual leave then and I don't want it to spoil my plans!!    

 and  to all!!

Mandy


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Mandy u will be fine hun.

Im going to find the thread from this time last year about the HSG and bump it up for u ladies to have a read through.

Kate xx​


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Here it is.....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=45027.0


----------

